# More little sharks



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Why do the little ones always eat my bait? Got 3 of these today, a red, and a bunch-o-flounders


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

nice catch Todd! Whereabouts were you?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern sure wouldn't complain....fine looking critters caught there!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Those aren't little ones. Sometimes we get into swarms of "little ones" and can catch 4 or 5 dozen of them. All of them 12-18 inches long. Great fun for the kids thought. ;-)


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Really Todd?!?! Little sharks?!?! Too freakin funny. Good catches.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats a baby, Good eating if your starving.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

sorry devsdad, I figure if I can't put my head in their mouth for a lion tamer type picture, they are small


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Little? Lol...yeah they're not gigantic, but those are nice size fish, and worthy opponents on a surf fishing line! Great report man! Hope ya had fun! YRM


----------

